# Fav hairstyles for women



## RandomDude

Which hairstyles do women wear that turn you on the most? 

For me it's this:









It has the length and feminity of long hair, she can still whip me with it  But tied up exposes the lovely neck and for me is very sexy!


----------



## VHVGN

I absolutely LOVE long hair on women. Tied back in a pony tail when is cool too. Don't know why women would chop off their hair purposely. But I guess to each his own.


----------



## EllisRedding

Another vote for longer hair, within reason of course.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
for me its the entire picture that matters. Long black hair can look really nice on tall slender women. Short cropped hair can be great on athletic women. Short curly works on cute women.


----------



## naiveonedave

I have never met a woman where I would say "she'd be much better looking with really short hair". Never happened. I have actually told GFs and women I was friends with to let their hair grow out, it will look better. Many/most woman look better with at least shoulder length, imo. Waist length probably just gets in the way.


----------



## Amplexor

One I can view from above.


----------



## CatJayBird

You guys are cray!


----------



## Wolf1974

Anything other than short hair I love


----------



## RandomDude

CatJayBird said:


> You guys are cray!


Ey? You mean crazy? How so?


----------



## CatJayBird

RandomDude said:


> Ey? You mean crazy? How so?


Is it always about the long hair with most guys?

I just recently cut about 6+inches off...totally liberating. I feel so much more sexy and confident with myself. It's amazing what a haircut can do for a person.

I hope you guys aren't projecting this look on your SO to the point where they feel they can't go with any other look.

My H does, but I chopped that sh!t off anyway. 

It's just hair...

*shrugs*

#petpeeve
/end rant


----------



## joannacroc

I was never hit on when I had short hair so I have to assume the general penchant for women with long hair holds true.


----------



## naiveonedave

CatJayBird said:


> Is it always about the long hair with most guys?
> 
> I just recently cut about 6+inches off...totally liberating. I feel so much more sexy and confident with myself. It's amazing what a haircut can do for a person.
> 
> I hope you guys aren't projecting this look on your SO to the point where they feel they can't go with any other look.
> 
> My H does, but I chopped that sh!t off anyway.
> 
> It's just hair...
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> #petpeeve
> /end rant


while a good rant :grin2:

I think most men prefer long hair. I know my wife knows what I like. And she complies. Not sure if she just likes it that way too or not.


----------



## EllisRedding

Are we only talking about hair on the head???


----------



## captainstormy

I actually kind of like women with shorter hair. 

Not a buzz cut short or a haircut that looks like a young boys cut mind you. Something chin length or so.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I think very few women can pull off very short hair well. Small faces/delicate features only, in my opinion. That does not describe me. I have big face and big head!  The shortest my hair has been is a short bob, and I do like that style with my face shape, but my hair is on the way to being long again. Past shoulder length.


----------



## Wolf1974

CatJayBird said:


> Is it always about the long hair with most guys?
> 
> I just recently cut about 6+inches off...totally liberating. I feel so much more sexy and confident with myself. It's amazing what a haircut can do for a person.
> 
> I hope you guys aren't projecting this look on your SO to the point where they feel they can't go with any other look.
> 
> My H does, but I chopped that sh!t off anyway.
> 
> It's just hair...
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> #petpeeve
> /end rant


Not sure about projecting but we all like what we like. I like women with long hair. My GF knows that. If she cut it she knows the result would be I would lose attraction to her. Same with me. She doesn't like bald men, I have plenty of hair up top. If I just shaved it she would feel same about me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

Depends on the woman. Though I prefer long hair I do appreciate short hair on some women. I think someone like Jamie Lee Curtis looks great with short hair and I think someone like Julianna Margulies looks best with longer.


----------



## CuddleBug

Take your pic.:grin2:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=sexy...ved=0ahUKEwievfC4u5bKAhWHXRoKHedMBOwQ_AUIBigB


----------



## EllisRedding

intheory said:


> I feel much, much better about myself with longer hair.
> 
> And I love long hair on men too. All guys should be able to grow their hair long; no matter what kind of profession they are in.
> 
> I mean, even if a guy is going bald; he should be able to grow the sides long. That's how much I like long hair on guys.


Like this


----------



## arbitrator

EllisRedding said:


> Are we only talking about hair on the head???


*No offense, but if a lady has long-flowing, "combable" hair down below her waist, or on her legs, I think that I'll just have to pass! The less hair "down there," the better!

As far as a woman's cranial hair is concerned, the "Arb" does like long hair, just long enough to be easily tied into a pony tail! Conversely, I also like short pixie haircuts on a gal!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmc

My husband likes long hair. I had always worn my hair somewhat long, but since we got married, I've let it grow long for him. It's also a two way street. I don't want him totally clean shaven, but I also don't want an endangered bird making a home in his beard. He keeps his facial hair neat and I wear my hair long. I don't feel as if I'm beholden to my husband over my hair. I like making myself look attractive to my husband and I believe my husband feels the same way of being attractive to me.


----------



## Wolf1974

CuddleBug said:


> Take your pic.:grin2:
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=sexy...ved=0ahUKEwievfC4u5bKAhWHXRoKHedMBOwQ_AUIBigB


Yes please


----------



## EllisRedding

arbitrator said:


> *No offense, but if a lady has long-flowing, "combable" hair down below her waist, or on her legs, I think that I'll just have to pass! The less hair "down there," the better!
> 
> As far as a woman's cranial hair is concerned, the "Arb" does like long hair, just long enough to be easily tied into a pony tail! Conversely, I also like short pixie haircuts on a gal!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So long up top and short down low 

I do agree, if she can do a pony tail down low, maybe you move on lol.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

intheory said:


> I feel much, much better about myself with longer hair.
> 
> And I love long hair on men too. All guys should be able to grow their hair long; no matter what kind of profession they are in.
> 
> I mean, even if a guy is going bald; he should be able to grow the sides long. That's how much I like long hair on guys.


lol! I feel just as strongly the other way. The man bun, the man pony, the professor - all are so unattractive to me. I'd rather a guy be bald than have long hair.


----------



## arbitrator

EllisRedding said:


> So long up top and short down low
> 
> I do agree, if she can do a pony tail down low, maybe you move on lol.


*Just the mere thought of visualizing that last statement of yours, Ellis, would scare the ever-living hell out of me!

Sorry, but there are some things in life that were just not intended to be seen!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatJayBird

Lol.. I saw this on Instagram the other day! It was in reference to new women's trends to follow the beard trends currently for guys... HA!!!


----------



## RandomDude

By the heavens my eyes! Ack >.<


----------



## EllisRedding

@CatJayBird - I think I prefer the Mozart look :grin2:


----------



## VHVGN

Yep. Most men are attracted to long hair because it just appears more feminine


----------



## RandomDude

So many ways to wear hair though, long or short isn't a style!

This thread was supposed to be about styles 
Not length! Oh well...


----------



## CatJayBird

RandomDude said:


> So many ways to wear hair though, long or short isn't a style!
> 
> This thread was supposed to be about styles
> Not length! Oh well...


Hey.....I posted some styles...:grin2:


----------



## Rowan

To be frank, RD, many of the men I know aren't really all that aware of the details of women's hairstyles. Long or short. Up or down. If you start saying things like "loose bun with wispy sideswept bangs", "sleek high ponytail", or "beachy waves with a low irregular side part" you're going to get plenty of blank stares.


----------



## john117

SecondTime'Round said:


> I think very few women can pull off very short hair well. Small faces/delicate features only, in my opinion. That does not describe me. I have big face and big head!  The shortest my hair has been is a short bob, and I do like that style with my face shape, but my hair is on the way to being long again. Past shoulder length.


My wife does, pretty well actually. Think young Hale Berry when she was younger and Kris Jenner now. It helps she's Central Asian.


----------



## frusdil

Wolf1974 said:


> Not sure about projecting but we all like what we like. I like women with long hair. My GF knows that. If she cut it she knows the result would be I would lose attraction to her. Same with me. She doesn't like bald men, I have plenty of hair up top. If I just shaved it she would feel same about me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You wouldn't break up with her over a haircut though would you?


----------



## Nomorebeans

I was hoping to see a little something about styles in this thread, too. Nothing too descriptive or detailed - I'm just wondering how most hetero men feel about pony tails on women with long hair, versus wearing their long hair down.

I have longish hair - about to my shoulder blades. I like to pull it back and think I look best that way, but every once in a while I wear it down. It's wavy and thick in its natural, non flat-ironed state, so it can be a hassle to keep it under control when down all day at the office. Especially in humid South Florida.

I see OP likes the pony tails. But what about the rest of you long hair liking men?

I'll admit I'm very sexist about this - I like short hair on men - the shorter, the better. It's OK if it's a little longer on top, but I like it high and tight around the ears and neck.


----------



## Wolf1974

frusdil said:


> You wouldn't break up with her over a haircut though would you?


A haircut alone no. But I would question why she was doing things that made me find her less attractive. Big difference to me between trying something new and doing something intentional that your SO doesn't like
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

pixie cut for me. don't even mind a buzz on the right women.

long hair isn't a fav, and dreads always remind me of sheep "dags"


----------



## frusdil

Wolf1974 said:


> A haircut alone no. But I would question why she was doing things that made me find her less attractive. Big difference to me between trying something new and doing something intentional that your SO doesn't like
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh good, lol.

I asked because I once tried a new style, and Wolf, mate, it looked SHOCKING! Lol! I was devastated and thought that hubby (he was only a boyfriend then) would hate it too and dump me, lol.

He wasn't a fan but we figured it'd grow back which it did, hehe 

I look back now and shudder, what was I thinking?? :surprise:


----------



## arbitrator

*A lot of guys do not like the idea of their wives cutting their long hair!

I am not that way as I absolutely love a woman with a short pixie cut, more especially if she cuts it in the warm weather months to stay a little cooler!

After all, most men usually will do the very same thing!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974

frusdil said:


> Oh good, lol.
> 
> I asked because I once tried a new style, and Wolf, mate, it looked SHOCKING! Lol! I was devastated and thought that hubby (he was only a boyfriend then) would hate it too and dump me, lol.
> 
> He wasn't a fan but we figured it'd grow back which it did, hehe
> 
> I look back now and shudder, what was I thinking?? :surprise:


Lol hey we all try stuff and sometimes it doesn't work out, anytime I have known a woman to be in a panic about a haircut or a coloring she always looks way hotter than she thinks she does and bet you did too


----------



## CatJayBird

I went from this:










To this:









(of course minus the beauty)


----------



## cmc

intheory said:


> Okay, I understand that; good for you guys.
> 
> But can you explain why you are comparing you keeping your scalp hair long, to him keeping his facial hair at five-o'clock-shadow?
> 
> IOW, how do you want the hair on his *head* to look? (Obviously he wants you to have zero beard and moustache, lol)


I don't like short buzz cuts but I don't like long hair. I like just enough that I can grab with my hand. I like it when there is more on the top but trimmed on the sides. Sort of like Ross on Friends towards the end of the series.


----------



## john117

When I was younger I looked a lot like comrade Daniel here which is hilarious as I'm not Hispanic... Very close down to the large glasses and very fast speech.

Now that I'm older I look more like Frank Zappa like this except the hair is more gray than black at 55+..

As I favor long hair in myself I seem to like women with short hair. Never quite figured out why.


----------



## Red Sonja

I have 3 hairstyles that I always wear:

The first pic is my exact style/cut/length. The second pic is when I put it in a half up-do and the color is my natural color ... sort of strawberry. The third pic is a pony tail, looks like a single but is actually 2 ponytails merged into one.

When I exercise I just knot it up any which way and I'm not showing THAT.


----------



## RandomDude

Any takers? lol


----------



## committed_guy

RandomDude said:


> Which hairstyles do women wear that turn you on the most?
> 
> For me it's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the length and feminity of long hair, she can still whip me with it  But tied up exposes the lovely neck and for me is very sexy!


Yes, yes and yes.

Long hair, corset, smile, submissive pose.
(did I miss any?)


----------



## MarriedDude

Gotta be long. My top 3 are below. I love the super long braids -and the Long curls

Tattoos are an Uber awesome Bonus


----------



## MarriedDude

Almost forgot the braids


----------

